# kudzu scapes



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

http://www.jjanthony.com/kudzu/fourseasons.html

I lived most of my life in the areas where this imported plant grows like this. I saw these pictures and thought about a possible tank, at least for a moment. After seeing the pictures of top ADA contest entries it might do well.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I suggest Pelia as a possible 'kudzu' imitation! Interesting concept you have there


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Kudzu also blooms, so that would look nice. However it reminds me of duckweed, once you have it it's near impossible to get rid of.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Please allow me to direct you to this for some perspective.....  you planted freaks... lay off the CO2 !!

André


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

A good plant to use would be Riccia. Put in plastic toy houses, trees, etc. and then attach the Riccia with fine netting. Voila!---Instant Kudzu dreamscape.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've often seen hints of Kudzu in tanks with a lot of Anubias in them. The viny look of the rhizome coupled with the broad leaves gets very Kudzuesque over time. Paul, I like your idea of plastic houses and the like, that could be fun!


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

My apologies to Faruk for making this association.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Why the apology? Very interesting topic. I sent the photo to the ADA contest. We'll see what will it make.

The uniformity in the color and texture provided by only one plant is so relaxing to me. The kudzu pictures reminds me of the peaceful musical movements, slow pieces played by flute. The color is not distracting so that you can focus entirely on what you want to focus. Viewing them is like a journey in to the inner world and mind. 

To be able to insert some aesthetic into the peaceful scene, the artist should create some depth by using different forms. Shadows on the forms would provide the depth cues that the viewer goes in to a deep and silent journey. When the forms are ambiguous and not so familiar, the scene becomes more interesting, I believe.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

The apology is for compareing your beautiful tank to a landscape covered by a weed that is nearly impossible to irradicate. The effect of kudzu on those that have to live with it is anything but sootheing. It grows a foot a day and can really take over.

I am amused at how two things can look so similar and yet the effects of experienceing your tank and kudzu on ones property be so different.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

This rock was covered with the moss in one week and the red algea on the same rock had no chance to live with the moss. I think kudzu and the weeping moss invasions are quite the same. Scales can be different though.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Was the full tank picture the result of the way weeping moss grows? or did you have to encourage it to develop that way?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I changed the places of some rocks covered with the moss a couple of times and trimmed once in a month before shooting the pics. That's all I did. The moss was crazy and I was so happy to see how it develops.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Faruk Gençöz said:


> This rock was covered with the moss in one week and the red algea on the same rock had no chance to live with the moss. I think kudzu and the weeping moss invasions are quite the same. Scales can be different though.


I suppose the main difference is the desireablity of the plant in question doing so. That is the paradym shift in the affects of the results of the growth of each plant has on the attitude of those that deal with the respective plants.

That says something interesting about how we deal with different things. Algae for example, I have seen scapes with some desired algae that were very nice, and some with undesired algae that had its own apeal. but the tank with the algae that was wanted was viewed with more admiration than the ones with unwanted algae no matter how interesting it looks.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Agree. It is about how humankind is biased in evaluating the ongoing events.


----------

